# Wireless woes (can't connect)

## curmudgeon

Trying for days to get this to work. :(

```
# dog /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf

ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant

ctrl_interface_group=0

ap_scan=1

network={

        key_mgmt=WPA-PSK

        psk="mypassword"

        ssid="mydomain"

        }
```

When I try to run wpa_supplicant, I get this:

```
# wpa_supplicant -iwlan0 -c/etc/wpa_supplicant.conf -Dndiswrapper -dd

Initializing interface 'wlan0' conf '/etc/wpa_supplicant.conf' driver 'ndiswrapper'

Configuration file '/etc/wpa_supplicant.conf' -> '/etc/wpa_supplicant.conf'

Reading configuration file '/etc/wpa_supplicant.conf'

ctrl_interface='/var/run/wpa_supplicant'

ctrl_interface_group=0

ap_scan=1

Line: 5 - start of a new network block

key_mgmt: 0x2

PSK (ASCII passphrase) - hexdump_ascii(len=16): [REMOVED]

ssid - hexdump_ascii(len=11):

     6c 6f 63 61 6c 64 6f 6d 61 69 6e                  localdomain

PSK (from passphrase) - hexdump(len=32): [REMOVED]

Priority group 0

   id=0 ssid='mydomain'

Initializing interface (2) 'wlan0'

EAPOL: SUPP_PAE entering state DISCONNECTED

EAPOL: KEY_RX entering state NO_KEY_RECEIVE

EAPOL: SUPP_BE entering state INITIALIZE

EAP: EAP entering state DISABLED

EAPOL: External notification - portEnabled=0

EAPOL: External notification - portValid=0

Own MAC address:  [REMOVED]

Setting scan request: 0 sec 100000 usec

Wireless event: cmd=0x8b06 len=12

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'wlan0' added

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'wlan0' added

Starting AP scan (broadcast SSID)

EAPOL: Port Timers tick - authWhile=0 heldWhile=0 startWhen=0 idleWhile=0

EAPOL: Port Timers tick - authWhile=0 heldWhile=0 startWhen=0 idleWhile=0

EAPOL: Port Timers tick - authWhile=0 heldWhile=0 startWhen=0 idleWhile=0

Scan timeout - try to get results

Received 704 bytes of scan results (2 BSSes)

Scan results: 2

Selecting BSS from priority group 0

0: [REMOVED] ssid='otherdomain1' wpa_ie_len=24 rsn_ie_len=0

   skip - SSID mismatch

1: [REMOVED] ssid='otherdomain2' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0

   skip - no WPA/RSN IE

No suitable AP found.

Setting scan request: 5 sec 0 usec

EAPOL: Port Timers tick - authWhile=0 heldWhile=0 startWhen=0 idleWhile=0

EAPOL: Port Timers tick - authWhile=0 heldWhile=0 startWhen=0 idleWhile=0

EAPOL: Port Timers tick - authWhile=0 heldWhile=0 startWhen=0 idleWhile=0

EAPOL: Port Timers tick - authWhile=0 heldWhile=0 startWhen=0 idleWhile=0

EAPOL: Port Timers tick - authWhile=0 heldWhile=0 startWhen=0 idleWhile=0

Starting AP scan (broadcast SSID)

EAPOL: Port Timers tick - authWhile=0 heldWhile=0 startWhen=0 idleWhile=0

EAPOL: Port Timers tick - authWhile=0 heldWhile=0 startWhen=0 idleWhile=0

EAPOL: Port Timers tick - authWhile=0 heldWhile=0 startWhen=0 idleWhile=0

Scan timeout - try to get results

Received 704 bytes of scan results (2 BSSes)

Scan results: 2

Selecting BSS from priority group 0

0: [REMOVED] ssid='otherdomain1' wpa_ie_len=24 rsn_ie_len=0

   skip - SSID mismatch

1: [REMOVED] ssid='otherdomain2' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0

   skip - no WPA/RSN IE

No suitable AP found.

Setting scan request: 5 sec 0 usec

EAPOL: Port Timers tick - authWhile=0 heldWhile=0 startWhen=0 idleWhile=0

EAPOL: Port Timers tick - authWhile=0 heldWhile=0 startWhen=0 idleWhile=0

EAPOL: Port Timers tick - authWhile=0 heldWhile=0 startWhen=0 idleWhile=0

EAPOL: Port Timers tick - authWhile=0 heldWhile=0 startWhen=0 idleWhile=0

EAPOL: Port Timers tick - authWhile=0 heldWhile=0 startWhen=0 idleWhile=0
```

The last nineteen line just repeat over and over again.

Any suggestions? Thanks.

----------

## curmudgeon

Still working on this.

Also, I noticed that when I do 'ifconfig wlan0 up'

I get an ipv6 address, but no ipv4 address. :(

I do have my (static) ipv4 information in

/etc/conf.d/wireless (similar to the information

for eth0 in /etc/conf.d/net).

A windoze wireless machine has no problem

connection to the AP. Help please. Thanks.

----------

## UberLord

 *curmudgeon wrote:*   

> Also, I noticed that when I do 'ifconfig wlan0 up'
> 
> I get an ipv6 address, but no ipv4 address. 

 

The kernel assigns an ipv6 address when you bring the interface up. This is automatic, and does not mean you have a working network in the slightest.

No help I know, but at least it shows that nothing wireless is working.

Is your AP broadcasting its ESSID?

----------

## curmudgeon

 *UberLord wrote:*   

> The kernel assigns an ipv6 address when you bring the interface up.
> 
> This is automatic, and does not mean you have a working network in the slightest.

 

:(

 *UberLord wrote:*   

> No help I know, but at least it shows that nothing wireless is working.
> 
> Is your AP broadcasting its ESSID?

 

The one I need the most to connect to does not

broadcast (security policy that I have no control over).

----------

## curmudgeon

Looks like I didn't have the correct option for APs that

do not broadcast their SSIDs.

New config:

```
ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant

ctrl_interface_group=0

ap_scan=2

network={

        key_mgmt=WPA-PSK

        psk="mypassword"

        ssid="mydomain"

        }
```

New output (still not working :( ):

```
# wpa_supplicant -Dndiswrapper -c/etc/wpa_supplicant.conf -iwlan0 -dd

Initializing interface 'wlan0' conf '/etc/wpa_supplicant.conf' driver 'ndiswrapper'

Configuration file '/etc/wpa_supplicant.conf' -> '/etc/wpa_supplicant.conf'

Reading configuration file '/etc/wpa_supplicant.conf'

ctrl_interface='/var/run/wpa_supplicant'

ctrl_interface_group=0

ap_scan=2

Line: 5 - start of a new network block

key_mgmt: 0x2

PSK (ASCII passphrase) - hexdump_ascii(len=16): [REMOVED]

ssid - hexdump_ascii(len=11):

     [REMOVED]                  mydomain

PSK (from passphrase) - hexdump(len=32): [REMOVED]

Priority group 0

   id=0 ssid='mydomain'

Initializing interface (2) 'wlan0'

EAPOL: SUPP_PAE entering state DISCONNECTED

EAPOL: KEY_RX entering state NO_KEY_RECEIVE

EAPOL: SUPP_BE entering state INITIALIZE

EAP: EAP entering state DISABLED

EAPOL: External notification - portEnabled=0

EAPOL: External notification - portValid=0

Own MAC address: [REMOVED]

Setting scan request: 0 sec 100000 usec

Wireless event: cmd=0x8b06 len=12

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'wlan0' added

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'wlan0' added

Trying to associate with SSID 'mydomain'

Cancelling scan request

Automatic auth_alg selection: 0x1

WPA: Set cipher suites based on configuration

WPA: Selected cipher suites: group 30 pairwise 24 key_mgmt 2

WPA: using GTK CCMP

WPA: using PTK CCMP

WPA: using KEY_MGMT WPA-PSK

WPA: Own WPA IE - hexdump(len=22): 30 14 01 00 00 0f ac 04 01 00 00 0f ac 04 01 00 00 0f ac 02 00 00

No keys have been configured - skip key clearing

Setting authentication timeout: 5 sec 0 usec

EAPOL: External notification - EAP success=0

EAPOL: External notification - EAP fail=0

EAPOL: External notification - portControl=Auto

EAPOL: Port Timers tick - authWhile=0 heldWhile=0 startWhen=0 idleWhile=0

EAPOL: Port Timers tick - authWhile=0 heldWhile=0 startWhen=0 idleWhile=0

EAPOL: Port Timers tick - authWhile=0 heldWhile=0 startWhen=0 idleWhile=0

EAPOL: Port Timers tick - authWhile=0 heldWhile=0 startWhen=0 idleWhile=0

EAPOL: Port Timers tick - authWhile=0 heldWhile=0 startWhen=0 idleWhile=0

Authentication with 00:00:00:00:00:00 timed out.

Added BSSID 00:00:00:00:00:00 into blacklist

No keys have been configured - skip key clearing

EAPOL: External notification - portEnabled=0

EAPOL: External notification - portValid=0

Setting scan request: 0 sec 0 usec

Trying to associate with SSID 'mydomain'

Cancelling scan request

Automatic auth_alg selection: 0x1

WPA: Set cipher suites based on configuration

WPA: Selected cipher suites: group 30 pairwise 24 key_mgmt 2

WPA: using GTK CCMP

WPA: using PTK CCMP

WPA: using KEY_MGMT WPA-PSK

WPA: Own WPA IE - hexdump(len=22): 30 14 01 00 00 0f ac 04 01 00 00 0f ac 04 01 00 00 0f ac 02 00 00

No keys have been configured - skip key clearing

Setting authentication timeout: 5 sec 0 usec

EAPOL: External notification - EAP success=0

EAPOL: External notification - EAP fail=0

EAPOL: External notification - portControl=Auto

EAPOL: Port Timers tick - authWhile=0 heldWhile=0 startWhen=0 idleWhile=0

EAPOL: Port Timers tick - authWhile=0 heldWhile=0 startWhen=0 idleWhile=0

EAPOL: Port Timers tick - authWhile=0 heldWhile=0 startWhen=0 idleWhile=0

EAPOL: Port Timers tick - authWhile=0 heldWhile=0 startWhen=0 idleWhile=0

EAPOL: Port Timers tick - authWhile=0 heldWhile=0 startWhen=0 idleWhile=0

Authentication with 00:00:00:00:00:00 timed out.

BSSID 00:00:00:00:00:00 blacklist count incremented to 2

No keys have been configured - skip key clearing

EAPOL: External notification - portEnabled=0

EAPOL: External notification - portValid=0

Setting scan request: 0 sec 0 usec
```

The last twenty-five lines repeat over and over again.

I hope someone can help with this. Thank you very much in advance.

----------

## TheRAt

Any progress on this?

Trying to solve this problem here also.

----------

## billk

Found this in dmesg:

pcmcia: Detected deprecated PCMCIA ioctl usage.

pcmcia: This interface will soon be removed from the kernel; please expect breakage unless you upgrade to new tools.

pcmcia: see http://www.kernel.org/pub/linux/utils/kernel/pcmcia/pcmcia.html for details.

Reading this seems to imply there are some deep changes - perhaps wpa_supplicant problems are a symptom of these changes.  I cant get my atheros (MadWifi) pcmcia card to manually associate outside of wpa_supplicant either.

BillK

----------

## curmudgeon

Yes, I am still trying to get wireless networking to work (for the first time) more than two years later. :(

The current information:

Gigafast wf748-cui usb adapter.

2.6.23-gentoo kernel with zd1211rw driver built into the kernel.

wpa_supplicant-0.5.7

Question: Does wireless-tools now support wpa-psk (I can't tell if the latest version does or not)? I need to connect to a wpa-psk (only) network.[/code]

The confige file:

```
ap_scan=1

ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant

ctrl_interface_group=0

eapol_version=2

network={

        bssid=00:11:22:33:44:55

        proto=WPA

        key_mgmt=WPA-PSK

        group=TKIP

        pairwise=TKIP

        psk=0123456789abcdef0123456789abcdef0123456789abcdef0123456789abcdef

        scan_ssid=1

        }
```

The command:

```
wpa_supplicant -Dwext -c/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf -dd -ieth1
```

The results:

```
Initializing interface 'eth1' conf '/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf' driver 'wext' ctrl_interface 'N/A' bridge 'N/A'

Configuration file '/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf' -> '/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf'

Reading configuration file '/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf'

ap_scan=1

ctrl_interface='/var/run/wpa_supplicant'

ctrl_interface_group='0' (DEPRECATED)

eapol_version=2

Line: 6 - start of a new network block

BSSID - hexdump(len=6): 00 11 22 33 44 55

proto: 0x1

key_mgmt: 0x2

group: 0x8

pairwise: 0x8

PSK - hexdump(len=32): [REMOVED]

scan_ssid=1 (0x1)

Priority group 0

   id=0 ssid=''

Initializing interface (2) 'eth1'

EAPOL: SUPP_PAE entering state DISCONNECTED

EAPOL: KEY_RX entering state NO_KEY_RECEIVE

EAPOL: SUPP_BE entering state INITIALIZE

EAP: EAP entering state DISABLED

EAPOL: External notification - portEnabled=0

EAPOL: External notification - portValid=0

SIOCGIWRANGE: WE(compiled)=22 WE(source)=20 enc_capa=0xf

  capabilities: key_mgmt 0xf enc 0xf

WEXT: Operstate: linkmode=1, operstate=5

Own MAC address: 66:77:88:99:aa:bb

wpa_driver_wext_set_wpa

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=0 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=1 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=2 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=3 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_wext_set_countermeasures

wpa_driver_wext_set_drop_unencrypted

Setting scan request: 0 sec 100000 usec

ctrl_interface_group=0

Added interface eth1

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x1002 ()

Wireless event: cmd=0x8b06 len=8

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x1003 ([UP])

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'eth1' added

State: DISCONNECTED -> SCANNING

Starting AP scan (specific SSID)

Scan SSID - hexdump_ascii(len=0): [NULL]

Trying to get current scan results first without requesting a new scan to speed up initial association

Received 259 bytes of scan results (1 BSSes)

Scan results: 1

Selecting BSS from priority group 0

0: 00:11:22:33:44:55 ssid='<hidden>' wpa_ie_len=26 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x11

   skip - SSID mismatch

No suitable AP found.

Setting scan request: 0 sec 0 usec

Starting AP scan (broadcast SSID)

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x1003 ([UP])

Wireless event: cmd=0x8b19 len=8

Received 257 bytes of scan results (1 BSSes)

Scan results: 1

Selecting BSS from priority group 0

0: 00:11:22:33:44:55 ssid='<hidden>' wpa_ie_len=26 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x11

   skip - SSID mismatch

No suitable AP found.

Setting scan request: 5 sec 0 usec

[this next block just repeats over and over again until I kill it]

Starting AP scan (specific SSID)

Scan SSID - hexdump_ascii(len=0): [NULL]

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x1003 ([UP])

Wireless event: cmd=0x8b19 len=8

Received 257 bytes of scan results (1 BSSes)

Scan results: 1

Selecting BSS from priority group 0

0: 00:11:22:33:44:55 ssid='<hidden>' wpa_ie_len=26 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x11

   skip - SSID mismatch

No suitable AP found.

Setting scan request: 5 sec 0 usec

CTRL-EVENT-TERMINATING - signal 2 received

Removing interface eth1

State: SCANNING -> DISCONNECTED

wpa_driver_wext_set_operstate: operstate 0->0 (DORMANT)

WEXT: Operstate: linkmode=-1, operstate=5

No keys have been configured - skip key clearing

EAPOL: External notification - portEnabled=0

EAPOL: External notification - portValid=0

wpa_driver_wext_set_wpa

wpa_driver_wext_set_drop_unencrypted

wpa_driver_wext_set_countermeasures

No keys have been configured - skip key clearing

Cancelling scan request

Cancelling authentication timeout

WEXT: Operstate: linkmode=0, operstate=6
```

If anyone has any ideas about how to get this to work, I would really REALLY appreciate it.

----------

